# Laptop für Battle of Azeroth



## Pylonz (14. August 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum,

 

habe nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder Lust WoW zu zocken und benötige dafür aber neue Hardware.

 

Da ich wohl eher selten Zuhause sein werde, dachte ich eventuell an einen Laptop. Mir ist bewusst, das diese Geräte nicht optimal zum zocken sind im Vergleich zu einem Desktop PC aber vermutlich wäre es für mich die bessere Wahl.

 

-Budget wäre 600-700 &#8364;

 

-mittlere Einstellungen würden mir reichen

 

 

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2018)

Hey 

Da solltest du hier zugreifen: https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-nitro-5-an515-51-536m-nh-q2qev-015-a1678342.html

Vom P/L-Verhältnis her findest du kein besseres Notebook.


----------



## Pylonz (14. August 2018)

Hey 

Da solltest du hier zugreifen: https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-nitro-5-an515-51-536m-nh-q2qev-015-a1678342.html

Vom P/L-Verhältnis her findest du kein besseres Notebook.

 

Cool danke, den hatte ich mir über deine Seite schon angeschaut, scheint wirklich ok zu sein.


----------



## Pylonz (17. August 2018)

Hast du vllt doch auch einen Desktop PC für 699 &#8364; im Kopf? Muss aber zusammengebaut sein und am besten mit Windows , und natürlich ebenbürtig mit dem Acer Nitro 5 

 

vielen Dank!


----------

